# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  نحوه قرار دادن ادیتور در صفحه+ کار کردن با آن + شخصی سازی ادیتور ckeditor

## majnun

با سلام خدمت دوستان 

به علت زیادی درخواست ها برای کار با ادیتور ckeditor  و تاپیک های گوناگون ایجاد شده در این چند روز این آموزش کوتاه و ساده را تقدیم میکنم :

نحوه قرار دادن ادیتور در صفحه+ کار کردن با آن + شخصی سازی ادیتور ckeditor 

برای قرار دادن ادیتور درون صفحه ابتدا  ValidateRequest صفحه را برابر با false  قرار دهید :


<%@ Page Language="C#‎" ValidateRequest="false" AutoEventWireup="true"  CodeFile="Default.aspx.cs" Inherits="_Default" %>



خب حالا پوشه ای به نام editor  درون سایت ساخته و فایل های ادیتور را دورن آن کپی کنید و بعد از آن این دو تگ را درون صفحه اضافه کنید :


<link href="Editor/contents.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<script src="Editor/ckeditor.js" type="text/javascript"></script>


اکنون یک  textbox  درون صفحه قرار دهید و مقدار TextMode آن را برابر MultiLine قرار دهید :


  <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server" TextMode="MultiLine" Height="390px" 
            Width="788px"></asp:TextBox>


خب اکنون باید درون pageload  صفحه این کد را قرار دهید :


String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "',{skin : 'kama'});";
ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);





اکنون میتوانید صفحه را اجرا و ادیتور را مشاهده کنید ...
برای آنکه skin ادیتوررا تغییر دهید کافیست در کدی که درون pageload  صفحه نوشته اید کد skin : 'kama' را تغییر دهید

مقادیری که میپذیرد را از پوشه skin  درون فایل های ادیتور مشاهده کنید ...

برای ذخیره سازی متن درون ادیتور کافیست خاصیت text  از textbox1  را بگیرید .... ( درج در دیتابیش یا ... )
حال برای آنکه در toolbar  تنها امکانات دلخواه خود را داشته باشیم باید  toolbat  ادیتور را ویرایش کنیم 
برای نام گذاری یک toolbar  در ادیتور به این صورت عمل میکنیم :

config.toolbar_<name>
مانند :


config.toolbar_Medium
config.toolbar_Basic
config.toolbar_Full
اکنون برای اینکه امکانات درون toolbar   را کم یا زیاد کنید باید کدهای تابع زیر را کم و زیاد کنید ... 
من کد toolbar_full  را میزارم که همه کنترل ها را دارد ...


CKEDITOR.config.toolbar_Full =
[
	['Source','-','Save','NewPage','Preview','-','Templates'],
	['Cut','Copy','Paste','PasteText','PasteFromWord','-','Print', 'SpellChecker', 'Scayt'],
	['Undo','Redo','-','Find','Replace','-','SelectAll','RemoveFormat'],
	['Form', 'Checkbox', 'Radio', 'TextField', 'Textarea', 'Select', 'Button', 'ImageButton', 'HiddenField'],
	'/',
	['Bold','Italic','Underline','Strike','-','Subscript','Superscript'],
	['NumberedList','BulletedList','-','Outdent','Indent','Blockquote','CreateDiv'],
	['JustifyLeft','JustifyCenter','JustifyRight','Just  ifyBlock'],
	['BidiLtr', 'BidiRtl' ],
	['Link','Unlink','Anchor'],
	['Image','Flash','Table','HorizontalRule','Smiley',  'SpecialChar','PageBreak'],
	'/',
	['Styles','Format','Font','FontSize'],
	['TextColor','BGColor'],
	['Maximize', 'ShowBlocks','-','About']
];



و میتوانید کد toolbar_Basic  را نیز ببینید ...


	config.toolbar_Basic =

    	[   

		['Bold', 'Italic', 'Underline', 'Strike', '-','JustifyLeft', 'JustifyCenter', 'JustifyRight', 'JustifyBlock', '-', 'Source'],
		'/',
		['Font', 'FontSize', 'Format', '-']
		
    	];



محل نوشتن کدهای این toolbar  ها درون فایل config.js  که در بین فایل های ادیتور میباشد هست ...
حال برای اینکه ادیتور را با toolbar  دلخواه خود در صفحه قرار دهیم این کد را باید درون pageload  به جای کد قبلی قرار دهیم 




String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'نام تولبار'});";
        ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);

هاد میکنم در صورتی که از toolbar  خاصی استفاده نمیکنید آنرا حذف کنید ...

پشن

لطفا از این پس اگر سوالی در رابطه با این ادیتور داشتین در همین تاپیک مطرح بفرمایید.

لینک دانلود ckeditor  از سایت خودش :

http://ckeditor.com/download

از سرور پرشین گیگ :

http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...or_3.4.1_2.zip

----------


## ramin149

آیا این ادیتور روی vs2010 هم کار می کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## majnun

> آیا این ادیتور روی vs2010 هم کار می کنه ؟؟؟


فرقی نداره دوست عزیز ،بله کار میکنه

----------


## na3er-faraji

دوست عزیز اینجوری که گفتین من تونستم اضافه کنم. اما نتونستم تولبارشو عوض کنم. در ضمن من آخرین نسخشو همین الان از خود سایتش گرفتم. میشه بگین دقیقا کدوم فایل و در کدم مسیر رو باید ویرایش کنم؟ و اینکه دقیقا این کدها باید کجای اون فایل قرار بگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## majnun

قایل config.js از پوشه ادیتور را ویرایش کن 

این یک نمونه فایل :


/*
Copyright (c) 2003-2010, CKSource - Frederico Knabben. All rights reserved.
For licensing, see LICENSE.html or http://ckeditor.com/license
*/

CKEDITOR.editorConfig = function( config )
{
	// Define changes to default configuration here. For example:
	// config.language = 'En';
	// config.uiColor = '#AADC6E';
	config.language = 'En';
	config.font_defaultLabel = 'Tahoma';
	config.contentsLangDirection = 'rtl'; 
	config.font_names = 'Tahoma;Arial;Times New Roman;Verdana;'; 

//آتو پاراگراف
config.enterMode = CKEDITOR.ENTER_BR;


	config.toolbar_Medium =

    	[   

		['Bold', 'Italic', 'Underline', 'Strike', '-','JustifyLeft', 'JustifyCenter', 'JustifyRight', 'JustifyBlock'],
		['-', 'Subscript', 'Superscript'],
		['NumberedList', 'BulletedList', '-'],
		['Image', 'Table', 'HorizontalRule', 'Smiley', 'SpecialChar', 'PageBreak'],
		'/',
		['Font', 'FontSize', 'Format'],
		['TextColor', 'BGColor'],
		['ShowBlocks', '-'],
		['Link', 'Unlink', 'Anchor','-'],
		['BidiLtr', 'BidiRtl' ]
    	];

	config.toolbar_Basic =

    	[   

		['Bold', 'Italic', 'Underline', 'Strike', '-','JustifyLeft', 'JustifyCenter', 'JustifyRight', 'JustifyBlock', '-', 'Source'],
		'/',
		['Font', 'FontSize', 'Format', '-']
		
    	];
CKEDITOR.config.toolbar_Full =
[
	['Source','-','Save','NewPage','Preview','-','Templates'],
	['Cut','Copy','Paste','PasteText','PasteFromWord','-','Print', 'SpellChecker', 'Scayt'],
	['Undo','Redo','-','Find','Replace','-','SelectAll','RemoveFormat'],
	['Form', 'Checkbox', 'Radio', 'TextField', 'Textarea', 'Select', 'Button', 'ImageButton', 'HiddenField'],
	'/',
	['Bold','Italic','Underline','Strike','-','Subscript','Superscript'],
	['NumberedList','BulletedList','-','Outdent','Indent','Blockquote','CreateDiv'],
	['JustifyLeft','JustifyCenter','JustifyRight','Just  ifyBlock'],
	['BidiLtr', 'BidiRtl' ],
	['Link','Unlink','Anchor'],
	['Image','Flash','Table','HorizontalRule','Smiley',  'SpecialChar','PageBreak'],
	'/',
	['Styles','Format','Font','FontSize'],
	['TextColor','BGColor'],
	['Maximize', 'ShowBlocks','-','About']
];

};

----------


## na3er-faraji

تو پوشه ادیتور فقط یک فایل دارم به نام fckconfig.js که اونم متنی که شما توش گفتین نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ببینید من طبق توضیح اینجا 
http://www.how2learnASP.NET/article....6-2e1c2a3f2268
راحت ادیتور رو به تولباکس اضاف میکنم و میندازم روی فرم اما خطای زیر رو میده. از چیه این؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## majnun

شما از Fckeditor  استفاده میکنید نه CKeditor ...

----------


## na3er-faraji

مگه جفتش یکی نیست ؟ فقط اسمش عوض شده از ورژن جدید

----------


## majnun

مگه fckeditor  شما dll  نمیزارین ؟؟

فرق داره دیگه لابد ...

شما از ckeditor  استفاده کن دوست عزیز ...

----------


## na3er-faraji

خوب دوست عزیز من تونستم درستش کنم. همون نسخه شما رو دانلود کردم. اما وقتی تولبار رو میخام عوض کنم دیگه هیچی نشون نمیده. من کدی که گفتین تو config زدم . اما وقتی کد زیر رو توpage_load میزنم دیگه ادیتوری در کار نیست.
 protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'toolbar_Medium'});";
        ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);

    }

----------


## majnun

> خوب دوست عزیز من تونستم درستش کنم. همون نسخه شما رو دانلود کردم. اما وقتی تولبار رو میخام عوض کنم دیگه هیچی نشون نمیده. من کدی که گفتین تو config زدم . اما وقتی کد زیر رو توpage_load میزنم دیگه ادیتوری در کار نیست.
>  protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
>     {
>         String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'toolbar_Medium'});";
>         ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
> 
>     }


دوست عزیز در بالا توضبح دادم چجوری toolbar  را تغییر بدید
toolbar_Medium اسم toolbar  شما نیست بلکه Medium اسم تولبار شماست ...



 String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'Medium'});";
        ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);

----------


## khorsandreza

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> 
> به علت زیادی درخواست ها برای کار با ادیتور ckeditor و تاپیک های گوناگون ایجاد شده در این چند روز این آموزش کوتاه و ساده را تقدیم میکنم :
> 
> نحوه قرار دادن ادیتور در صفحه+ کار کردن با آن + شخصی سازی ادیتور ckeditor 
> 
> برای قرار دادن ادیتور درون صفحه ابتدا ValidateRequest صفحه را برابر با false قرار دهید :
> 
> 
> ...


اگه بتونی مطالبی را که ذکر کردید در قالب یک مثال بهراه ckeditor قرار بدید بیشتر مور استفاده قرار میگیره من سه نسخه از ckeditor  داشتم ولی فایلهای css که نوشتید را پیدا نکردم

<link href="Editor/contents.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<script src="Editor/ckeditor.js" type="text/javascript"></script>

----------


## majnun

> اگه بتونی مطالبی را که ذکر کردید در قالب یک مثال بهراه ckeditor قرار بدید بیشتر مور استفاده قرار میگیره من سه نسخه از ckeditor داشتم ولی فایلهای css که نوشتید را پیدا نکردم


دوست عزیز من لینک دانلود ckeditor  را داده بودم با اینکه نیازی نمیبینم  ولی در هر صورت این فایل خدمت شما :

یه مثال کامل که خود ckeditor درونش وحود داره 


http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...ditorlearn.zip

----------


## ramin149

> دوست عزیز من لینک دانلود ckeditor  را داده بودم با اینکه نیازی نمیبینم  ولی در هر صورت این فایل خدمت شما :
> 
> یه مثال کامل که خود ckeditor درونش وحود داره 
> 
> 
> http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...ditorlearn.zip


اگر یه مثال درست می گردید که متن داخل رو به دیتابیس می ریختید خیلی خوب می شد چون من هر کاری می کنم خطا می ده من انواع خطا ها رو داخل این مثال دیدم ولی آخر کار نیوفتاد 
باز هم که جواب سوال ها رو تا همین جا نوشتید خیلی ممنون

----------


## mahmood1000

> اگر یه مثال درست می گردید که متن داخل رو به دیتابیس می ریختید خیلی خوب می شد چون من هر کاری می کنم خطا می ده من انواع خطا ها رو داخل این مثال دیدم ولی آخر کار نیوفتاد





> باز هم که جواب سوال ها رو تا همین جا نوشتید خیلی ممنون


امید وارم ان کد بدردت بخوره برای ذخیره تو دیتا بیس


cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@ID", "1");
cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@Text", EditTxt1.Text);
cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@Headline", txtOEKhabar1.Text);

try
{
myConnection.Open();
cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
}
catch (Exception err)
{
lblerr.Text = "Error Inserting Record. ";
lblerr.Text += err.Message;
}
finally
{
myConnection.Close();
}

----------


## ramin149

میشه درباره کدتون که نوشتید توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## majnun

> cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue(
> "@ID", "1");
> cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@Text", EditTxt1.Text);
> 
> 
> try
> 
> {
> myConnection.Open();
> ...


دوست عزیز مشکل شما اینه که نمیتونید اطلاعات در دیتابیس بریزد ، در حقیقت insert  درون دیتابیس بلد نیستین 

این مثال را ببین دوست من

----------


## mahmood1000

دوستان عزیز

جاداره اینجا این نکته رو بگم که از دوستانی که تلاش میکنن و این مطالب رو روی سات میزان تا بقیه دوستانی که بلد نیستند استفاده کنند *تشکر* توسط دکمه ای زیر مطلب گذاشته شده بشه.
_اینطوری دوستان تشویق میشن تا مطالب مفیدتری روی سایت بزارن._
*درضمن امتیاز خودتون به واسطه این تشکر تو سایت بالامیره.*

با تشکر از همه به خصوص  *majnun*

----------


## na3er-faraji

یک چیزه جالب من روی full و basic که میزارم کار میکنه . اما medium قبول نمیکنه. رفتم تو فایل کانفیگ کمو زیاد کردم دستکاری کردم دیدم هیچی تغییر نکرد. در کل همه قسمت هایی که اضاف کرده ب.دم پاک کردم بازم فقط full و basic رو قبول میکنه. فک می کنم اطلاعات از جای دیگه خونده میشه. انگار اصلا این فایله تنظیمات این نیس.  :لبخند گشاده!:  یعنی کجا میتونه باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## majnun

عزیز من 

این فایلی که در تصویر انتخاب شده باید ویرایش بشه

----------


## na3er-faraji

> عزیز من 
> 
> این فایلی که در تصویر انتخاب شده باید ویرایش بشه


دقیقا الان متن تو اون فایل رو سیستم من اینه

/*
Copyright (c) 2003-2010, CKSource - Frederico Knabben. All rights reserved.
For licensing, see LICENSE.html or http://ckeditor.com/license
*/

CKEDITOR.editorConfig = function( config )
{
	// Define changes to default configuration here. For example:
	 config.language = 'fa';
	// config.uiColor = '#AADC6E';
};

};



اما ادیتور رو به هرو دو سبک فول و بیسیک میتونم ببینم :متفکر: 

تازه زبان رو هم فارسی ست کردم اما تاثیر نداشت. یعنی اطلاعات از کجا داره خوتده میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج:

----------


## majnun

> دقیقا الان متن تو اون فایل رو سیستم من اینه


خب شما اینجا اون توابعی که در پست 5 همین تاپیک گذاشتم را بزار درست میشه

----------


## na3er-faraji

> خب شما اینجا اون توابعی که در پست 5 همین تاپیک گذاشتم را بزار درست میشه


ممنون از لطفت درست شد. اما واسم جالبه وقتی هیچ متن هم نبود بازم کار میکرد. یک سوال دیگه. من زبان رو میخام فارسی کنم. اینو میزنم تو کانفیگ
config.language = 'Fa';
اما کار نمیکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## majnun

> ممنون از لطفت درست شد. اما واسم جالبه وقتی هیچ متن هم نبود بازم کار میکرد. یک سوال دیگه. من زبان رو میخام فارسی کنم. اینو میزنم تو کانفیگ
> config.language = 'Fa';
> اما کار نمیکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دقت کن بالای فایل کانفیگ چی نوشته 
اینجوری باید بشه 


CKEDITOR.editorConfig = function( config )
{
	// Define changes to default configuration here. For example:
	// config.language = 'En';
	// config.uiColor = '#AADC6E';
	config.language = 'Fa';
	config.font_defaultLabel = 'Tahoma';
	config.contentsLangDirection = 'rtl'; 
	config.font_names = 'Tahoma;Arial;Times New Roman;Verdana;';

----------


## majnun

دوستان به جهت اینکه در این تاپیک همه مشکلات کار با ادیتور حل بشه اینو هم اضافه کنم که باید برای تغییر سایز ادیتور از این کدها در کانفیگ استفاده شود : 


CKEDITOR.config.width ='350px';
CKEDITOR.config.height='500px';


با تشکر از اقای Chabok که در اینجا  این مشکل من را برطرف کردن ....

----------


## majnun

سلام دوستان 
اینم یه سری دیگه از کانفیگ های ادیتور خدمت شما ... دوست داشتین بگین بقیه را هم بزارم 

تغییر اسکین ادیتور 


    config.skin='kama';



مکان قرارگیری toolbar 


config.toolbarLocation = 'bottom';


برای کم و زیاد کردن شکلکهای درون ادیتور ...

config.smiley_descriptions =
    [
        'smiley', 'sad', 'wink', 'laugh', 'frown', 'cheeky', 'blush', 'surprise',
        'indecision', 'angry', 'angel', 'cool', 'devil', 'crying', 'enlightened', 'no',
        'yes', 'heart', 'broken heart', 'kiss', 'mail'
    ];




اضافه یا کم کردن فونت هایی که درون لیست ادیتور است .



  config.font_names =
    'Arial/Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;' +
    'Times New Roman/Times New Roman, Times, serif;' +
    'Verdana';



سه حالت برای تغییر لیست سایز فونت های ادیتور 



    config.fontSize_sizes = '16/16px;24/24px;48/48px;';
config.fontSize_sizes = '12px;2.3em;130%;larger;x-small';
config.fontSize_sizes = '12 Pixels/12px;Big/2.3em;30 Percent More/130%;Bigger/larger;Very Small/x-small';




این کانفیگ اجازه نمیده که یک تصویر بدون ادرس در ادیتور قرار بگیره 



 config.image_removeLinkByEmptyURL = false;




این کدها برای کلیدهای کنترلی صفحه کلید برای ادیتور هستن 



    config.keystrokes =
[
    [ CKEDITOR.ALT + 121 /*F10*/, 'toolbarFocus' ],
    [ CKEDITOR.ALT + 122 /*F11*/, 'elementsPathFocus' ],

    [ CKEDITOR.SHIFT + 121 /*F10*/, 'contextMenu' ],

    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + 90 /*Z*/, 'undo' ],
    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + 89 /*Y*/, 'redo' ],
    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + CKEDITOR.SHIFT + 90 /*Z*/, 'redo' ],

    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + 76 /*L*/, 'link' ],

    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + 66 /*B*/, 'bold' ],
    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + 73 /*I*/, 'italic' ],
    [ CKEDITOR.CTRL + 85 /*U*/, 'underline' ],

    [ CKEDITOR.ALT + 109 /*-*/, 'toolbarCollapse' ]
];




التماس دعا

----------


## oracler

سلام من از ادیتور FreeTextbox استفاده کردم. این کنترل بدرستی روی وبم قرار گرفته و کار میکنه ولی یه مشکلی هست اینه که وقتی با استفاده از خاصیت text کنترل، کدهای html را توی دیتابیس میذارم حروف فارسی به شکل ؟ ذخیره میشن.
نوع فیلد دیتابیسم nvarchar(max) هست.دیتا تایپ ntext را هم امتحان کردم ولی جواب نمیده.
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## na3er-faraji

> سلام من از ادیتور FreeTextbox استفاده کردم. این کنترل بدرستی روی وبم قرار گرفته و کار میکنه ولی یه مشکلی هست اینه که وقتی با استفاده از خاصیت text کنترل، کدهای html را توی دیتابیس میذارم حروف فارسی به شکل ؟ ذخیره میشن.
> نوع فیلد دیتابیسم nvarchar(max) هست.دیتا تایپ ntext را هم امتحان کردم ولی جواب نمیده.
> خیلی متشکرم


N رو گذاشتی قبل دستور SQL ؟

----------


## majnun

> سلام من از ادیتور FreeTextbox استفاده کردم. این کنترل بدرستی روی وبم قرار گرفته و کار میکنه ولی یه مشکلی هست اینه که وقتی با استفاده از خاصیت text کنترل، کدهای html را توی دیتابیس میذارم حروف فارسی به شکل ؟ ذخیره میشن.
> نوع فیلد دیتابیسم nvarchar(max) هست.دیتا تایپ ntext را هم امتحان کردم ولی جواب نمیده.
> خیلی متشکرم


دوست عزیز سوالتون ربطی به این تاپیک نداشت ....

----------


## na3er-faraji

در قرار دادن همزمان دو ادیتور در یک صفحه مشکل دارم قضیه چیه؟؟؟؟

  protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        ///Set txtText By Editor
        String StrScriptText = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + txtText.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'Medium'});";
        Page.ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetTy  pe(), "Editor", StrScriptText, true);

        ///Set txtMoreText By Editor
        string StrScriptMoreText = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + txtMoreText.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'Medium'});";
        Page.ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetTy  pe(), "Editor", StrScriptMoreText, true);
    }

----------


## majnun

دوست من در این خط اسم ادیتور را تغییر بده 



            String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox3.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'Medium'});";
            ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);




و یکی دیگه 




            String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox3.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'Medium'});";
            ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor1", StrScript, true);

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام

من یک مشکلی که دارم این هست که وقتی این ادیتور رو تو Master Page میزارم تو بقیه صفحاتی که از این Master Page استفاده میکنند ارور میده ! 
ممنون میشم از راهنماییتون 

با تشکر

----------


## majnun

> من یک مشکلی که دارم این هست که وقتی این ادیتور رو تو Master Page میزارم تو بقیه صفحاتی که از این Master Page استفاده میکنند ارور میده ! 
> ممنون میشم از راهنماییتون


ببخشید چرا میخواین ادیتور درون مسترپیج باشه ؟ اینکار کاملا اشتباهه یعنی در هر صفحه میخواین ادیتور لود بشه ؟ 

تو هر صفحه که بهش نیاز دارین ازش استفاده کنید ، نیازی هم نیست کدی درون خود مسترپیج اضافه کنید ف همه را درون همون صفحه که میخواین ادیتور بیاد بزارین

----------


## rana-writes

سلام 
ممنون از راهنمایی های خوبتون
چطوری میشه کاری کرد که نشه دیگه اندازه ادیتور دست بخوره
اینطوری کاربر هم میتونه سایزش رو از طریق اون گوشه ادیتور مثل پنجره های ویندوز کوچیک و بزرگ کنه
چطوری میشه این خصوصیتش رو برداشت؟

----------


## rana-writes

کسی در مورد ثابت کردن سایز ادیتور مطلبی نمیدونه؟

----------


## mahmood1000

> کسی در مورد ثابت کردن سایز ادیتور مطلبی نمیدونه؟


دوست عزیز شما باید داخل فایل config این تنظیمات یو انجام بدید



```

CKEDITOR.config.width ='350px';

CKEDITOR.config.height='500px';
```

----------


## rana-writes

> دوست عزیز شما باید داخل فایل config این تنظیمات یو انجام بدید
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CKEDITOR.config.width ='350px';
> 
> CKEDITOR.config.height='500px';
> ```


ممنون از راهنماییتون
ولی من منظورم اندازه دادن بهش نبود، اینکارو انجام دادم و سایزی که دوست داشتم رو درآوردم
وقتی ادیتور رو میندازین تو صفحه، شبیه پنجره های ویندوز، از گوشه سمت چپش قابلیت تغییر سایز داره، یعنی کاربر میتونه با درگ ماوس اندازه ش رو دست بزنه
اون قسمت رو چطوری میشه غیر فعال کرد؟

----------


## mahmood1000

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> ولی من منظورم اندازه دادن بهش نبود، اینکارو انجام دادم و سایزی که دوست داشتم رو درآوردم
> وقتی ادیتور رو میندازین تو صفحه، شبیه پنجره های ویندوز، از گوشه سمت چپش قابلیت تغییر سایز داره، یعنی کاربر میتونه با درگ ماوس اندازه ش رو دست بزنه
> اون قسمت رو چطوری میشه غیر فعال کرد؟


 بله دوست عزیز این کارهم میشه کرد باید قابلیت Resize و false کنید ، الان فایل کانفیگ پیشم نیست وگرنه بهتون دقیقتر میگفتم.

----------


## mahmood1000

دوست عزیز کدش اینه


```
config.resize_enabled = false;
```

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این آدرس برید

http://docs.cksource.com/ckeditor_ap...resize_enabled

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام دوستان عزیز
من از این روشی که شما فرمودید استفاده کردم ولی نمیتونم اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم یعنی وقتی روی کلید درج در دیتابیس کلیک میکنم با پیام خطای زیر مواجه میشم
در ضمن من مقدار text کنترل textbox رو درون دیتابیس ذخیره میکنم

error4.png

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
توی صفحه تون

ValidateRequest="false"

قرار بدین  درست میشه
موفق باشین

----------


## naser_feb8646

دوست عزیز باتشکر از پاسخگویی شما
این کاری که فرمودید رو انجام دادم ولی باز همون خطا رو میده
میشه لطفاً کمکم کنید

باتشکر

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید کارم خیلی گیره

----------


## rana-writes

شما اگه مرحله به مرحله عین همین کارهایی که توی این تاپیک گفته شده رو انجام بدین، نباید مشکلی داشته باشین
کد صفحه asp.net تون رو بذارین بررسی کنیم

موفق باشید

ضمنا آف تاپیک نذارین که مدیران محترم پاکش میکنن ;)

----------


## naser_feb8646

دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسخگویی شما

مشکل پیدا شد باید توی web.config این کد رو اضافه میکردم
<httpRuntimerequestValidationMode="2.0"/>

----------


## u.mohammadroosta

دوست عزیز من ادیتور رو دانلود کردم و تونستم به راحتی همون جور که شما گفته بودید به سایتم اضافه کنم اما مشکلی که دارم اینه که چون مبتدی هستم نمی دونم چه طور پیام هایی که کاربر به وسیله ی این ادیتور نوشته میشه رو در جایی ذخیره کنم و مهمتر این که در یک صفحه جدا گانه نمایش بدم
لطفا اگر میشه در این مورد کمکم کنید.
پیشاپیش متشکرم.

----------


## palang sorati

> دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسخگویی شما
> 
> مشکل پیدا شد باید توی web.config این کد رو اضافه میکردم
> <httpRuntimerequestValidationMode="2.0"/>


سلام دوست گرامی من هم همین صفحه خطا رو موقعی که داخل ادیتور متنی می نویسم و صفحه postback می شه می بینم . ولی نفهمیدم شما کجای وب کانفیگ <
 
 
httpRuntimerequestValidationMode="2.0"/>
 رو قرار دادید ؟ لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## palang sorati

> سلام دوست گرامی من هم همین صفحه خطا رو موقعی که داخل ادیتور متنی می نویسم و صفحه postback می شه می بینم . ولی نفهمیدم شما کجای وب کانفیگ <
>  
>  
> httpRuntimerequestValidationMode="2.0"/>
>  رو قرار دادید ؟ لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید .


 
خودم متوجه شدم . عبارت httpRuntime از requestValidationMode جدا است . ولی من با توجه به نوشته شما اون رو پشت سر هم نوشته بودم . 
ممنونم کلا این مشکلم رفع شد

----------


## Geradsoft

من از این ادیتور استفاده کردم
ولی تو کنترل panel که قرارش میدم با شمکل بر میخورم  .

با asp.net مینویسم .

چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SianiD

سلام دوستان
من از CKEDITOR استفاده کردم روی لوکال هاست مشکلی ندارم اما وقتی اون رو روی هاست آپلود میکنم باز نمیشه دلیلش چیه ؟

----------


## sarapepors

سلام من از ادیتور برای یک صفحه استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشتم اما وقتی برا صفحه ای که از مستر پیج استفاده میکنه میخوام بزارمش ارور میده
javascript run time eror:CKEDITOR id undefind
من تو مستر پیج نمیذارم تو صفحه ای میذارم که از مستر استفاده میکنه . لطفا راهنماییم کنید . مرسی

----------


## sg.programmer

آیا این کنترل خاصیت  Browse  کردن برای انتخاب عکس و فایل را داره 
و چطوری میشه فعال کرد

----------


## rana-writes

> سلام دوستان
> من از CKEDITOR استفاده کردم روی لوکال هاست مشکلی ندارم اما وقتی اون رو روی هاست آپلود میکنم باز نمیشه دلیلش چیه ؟


موقع آپلود همه ی فایلهای ادیتور رو هم آپلود میکنین؟
یه فایل به اسم httaccess. داره توی فایلهای ادیتور که اون رو باید از بینش بردارین و حذف کنین

موفق باشین

----------


## sarapepors

> سلام من از ادیتور برای یک صفحه استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشتم اما وقتی برا صفحه ای که از مستر پیج استفاده میکنه میخوام بزارمش ارور میده
> javascript run time eror:CKEDITOR id undefind
> من تو مستر پیج نمیذارم تو صفحه ای میذارم که از مستر استفاده میکنه . لطفا راهنماییم کنید . مرسی


سلام دوستان من این مشکلم رو حل کردم اما یه مشکل دیگه دارم امیدوارم که کمکم کنید
من میخوام تو چند تا صفحه از چک ادیتور استفاده کنم تو یک صفحه که گذاشتم مشکلی ندارم اما برای صفحات دیگه باید از همون ادیتور استفاده کنم یا ؟ من از همون ادیتور استفاده کردم اسمشو هم همون طور که  دوستمون  گفتن تغییر دادم اما کار نمیکنه میشه لطفا کمک کنید ممنونم.

----------


## hadiyazdi

> دوست عزیز مشکل شما اینه که نمیتونید اطلاعات در دیتابیس بریزد ، در حقیقت insert درون دیتابیس بلد نیستین 
> 
> این مثال را ببین دوست من



سلام.
این مثالی که گذاشتید مربوط به ذخیره متن editor در دیتابیس نیست.
اگه ممکنه یه مثال برای ثبت و بازخوانی متن درون ادیتور در دیتابیس بذارید.
با تشکر

----------


## rana-writes

> سلام.
> این مثالی که گذاشتید مربوط به ذخیره متن editor در دیتابیس نیست.
> اگه ممکنه یه مثال برای ثبت و بازخوانی متن درون ادیتور در دیتابیس بذارید.
> با تشکر


ثبت و بازخواني اطلاعات اديتور، تفاوتي با ثبت و بازخواني هاي ديگه  نداره
شما هر كاري كه جاهاي ديگه انجام ميدين، اينجا هم انجام ميدين
به شرطي كه تمام كارهاي گفته شده تو اين تاپيك رو درست انجام بدين،‌ نبايد مشكلي داشته باشين

----------


## engmovassagh

من يك مشكل با فونت ها دارم

فونت پيش فرض رو Tahoma  گذاشتم
روي editor  هم وقتي ميري tahoma  نشون ميده ولي موقع نوشتن با يك فونت ديگه مينويسه .بايد دوباره از فونت ها فونت tahoma رو انتخاب كني تا tahoma بنويسه
كسي ميدونه  وقتي لود مي شه و در حالي كه tahoma رو نشون ميده ولي بايد دوباره انتخاب كرد؟

----------


## moferferi

سلام.اول از زحمتی که کشیدین تشکر میکنم.

من هر چی توی این تایپیک و سایت های دیگه گشتم چیزی در مورد فایل اپلود یا file browser توی این ادیتور پیدا نکردم.توی تست انلاین قابلیت اپلود عکس را داره.ولی توی چیزی که من استفاده میکنم نه.اخرین ورژن هم دانلود کردم.
توی سایتی دیدم که باید یه پلاگین واسه این کار اضافه کرد.(اینجا) منم همین پلاگین را اضافه کردم ولی تاثیر نداشت.

یکی از دوستان توی همین تایپیک گفته بودن در حالت لوکال filebrowser لود نمیشه.اما من روی سرور هم گذاشتم فایده نداشت.

اینم سایتی که روش اپلود کردم

----------


## kaka777

سلام
سوال : ckeditor   دارای time out  هست ؟ یا بدون محدودیت هست و میشه همیشه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## adineh67

با سلام
دوستان برنامه نویس من از کنترل ckeditor توی برنامم و برای ویرایش مطالبم  استفاده می کنم وقتی متنو تو این ادیتور ویرایش می کنم اونو داخل یه تگ p  قرار میده راهی هست که بشه این تگو برداشت؟یعنی تگ p همراه مطالبم تو فایل ذخیره نشه

----------


## kaka777

سلام
من میخوام از ckEditor 3.6.2 استفاده کنم میخواستم بدونم که دارای محدودیت نیست .یعنی 30 روز دیگه تعطیل نشه؟

سوال : ckeditor دارای time out هست ؟ یا بدون محدودیت هست و میشه همیشه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## rana-writes

والله من تا حالا سايتم رو با ck آپلود نكردم ولي دارم يه سايت مي نويسم كه با ck هست و الان چند ماهه دارم روش كار ميكنم
و مشكلي هم ندارم
ck به نظرم بايد رايگان باشه و توي هاست هم مشكلي ايجاد نمي كنه
چون تا جايي كه ميدونم ايجاد كننده اصلي همين تاپيك توي سايتشون ازش استفاده كردن

----------


## fakhravari

نداره                    . :چشمک:

----------


## shafiei7

با سلام
من با VB کار میکنم شما کد C#‎‎ گذاشتید. ممکنه تغییر بدید؟ البته خودم تغییراتی اعمال کردم ولی از کد دوم در Page Load خطا میگیره..

----------


## mohsen200162

سلام 
من از ادیتور و مثالی که شما گذاشتین را دانلود کردم و استفاده کردم
ولی یه مشکل اساسی دارم


```
 protected void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        lab.Text = TextBox1.Text;
    }
```

این کد را می زارم برای نمایش متن به این مورد بر می خورم می شه کمکم کنید

A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected from the client (TextBox1="KHKHKH<br />
KHJKIHKH").

----------


## sarapepors

> سلام 
> من از ادیتور و مثالی که شما گذاشتین را دانلود کردم و استفاده کردم
> ولی یه مشکل اساسی دارم
> 
> 
> ```
>  protected void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
>     {
>         lab.Text = TextBox1.Text;
> ...


فکر میکنم با این خاطر هست که validation request رو برابر با false قرار ندادید در صفحه ای که از ادیتور استفاده کردید.

----------


## mohsen200162

چرا گذاشتم


```
<%@ Page Language="C#‎" ValidateRequest="false" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeFile="Default.aspx.cs" Inherits="_Default" %>
```

----------


## mina_ghorbani

سلام 
من هم همين مشكل رو دارم
یه btn روی صفحه گذاشتم کلیک که می کنم این Error رو میده
*A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected from the client (TextBox1="<p>*
_    ssss</p>_
_")._



ValidateRequestv  رو هم false کردم

----------


## mina_ghorbani

سرچ زدم اينو پيدا كردم مشكل حل مي شه با اين
تو فايل web.config  بايد اين  رو اضافه كرد


```
<


system.web>

        <


  


httpRuntime requestValidationMode="2.0"	/>

    </


system.web>
```

----------


## h.rezaee

سلام. دوستان چه جوری میشه یک عکس رو با استفاده از ckeditor توی دیتابیس ذخیره کرد؟

----------


## yosefi1988

دستتون درد نکنه واقعا مطالب مفیدی ارائه میکنید

----------


## qmars200

سلام من ckeditor_aspnet_3.6.4 رو دانلود کردم و در ویژوال استدیو 2010 دارم ازش استفاده می کنم تنها مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمیتونم از روی کامپیوتر خودم باهاش عکس اپلود کنم فیلدهای لینکهای تنظیمات عکس رو هنوز عوض نکردم چطور باید تنظیمشون کنم؟ در ضمن از اساتید محترم یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم ادیتور ساده ای سراغ دارین که راحت بشه تنظیمش کرد

----------


## mahmood1000

دوست عزیز داخل پوشهای این ادیتور یه قسمت داره که برای config کردن تنظیمات آپلود در asp.net مباشد. یه سرچ بزنی روشش رو پیدا میکنی. من الان تنظیماتنش رو دم دست ندارم

----------


## mahmood1000

این کد رو با کد فایل config که در این مسیر هست مقایسه کن. تنظیماتش فک کنم به این شکل باشه
مسیر فایل :

fckeditor\editor\filemanager\connectors\aspx


<%@ Control Language="C#‎" EnableViewState="false" AutoEventWireup="false" Inherits="FredCK.FCKeditorV2.FileBrowser.Config" %>
<%--
 * FCKeditor - The text editor for Internet - http://www.fckeditor.net
 * Copyright (C) 2003-2010 Frederico Caldeira Knabben
 *
 * == BEGIN LICENSE ==
 *
 * Licensed under the terms of any of the following licenses at your
 * choice:
 *
 *  - GNU General Public License Version 2 or later (the "GPL")
 *    http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
 *
 *  - GNU Lesser General Public License Version 2.1 or later (the "LGPL")
 *    http://www.gnu.org/licenses/lgpl.html
 *
 *  - Mozilla Public License Version 1.1 or later (the "MPL")
 *    http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/MPL-1.1.html
 *
 * == END LICENSE ==
 *
 * Configuration file for the File Browser Connector for ASP.NET.
--%>
<script runat="server">

	/**
	 * This function must check the user session to be sure that he/she is
	 * authorized to upload and access files in the File Browser.
	 */
	private bool CheckAuthentication()
	{
		// WARNING : DO NOT simply return "true". By doing so, you are allowing
		// "anyone" to upload and list the files in your server. You must implement
		// some kind of session validation here. Even something very simple as...
		//
		//		return ( Session[ "IsAuthorized" ] != null && (bool)Session[ "IsAuthorized" ] == true );
		//
		// ... where Session[ "IsAuthorized" ] is set to "true" as soon as the
		// user logs in your system.

		return false;
	}

	public override void SetConfig()
	{
		// SECURITY: You must explicitly enable this "connector". (Set it to "true").
        Enabled = true;

		// URL path to user files.
		UserFilesPath = "/userfiles/";

		// The connector tries to resolve the above UserFilesPath automatically.
		// Use the following setting it you prefer to explicitely specify the
		// absolute path. Examples: 'C:\\MySite\\userfiles\\' or '/root/mysite/userfiles/'.
		// Attention: The above 'UserFilesPath' URL must point to the same directory.
		UserFilesAbsolutePath = "";

		// Due to security issues with Apache modules, it is recommended to leave the
		// following setting enabled.
		ForceSingleExtension = true;

		// Allowed Resource Types
		AllowedTypes = new string[] { "File", "Image", "Flash", "Media" };

		// For security, HTML is allowed in the first Kb of data for files having the
		// following extensions only.
		HtmlExtensions = new string[] { "html", "htm", "xml", "xsd", "txt", "js" };

		TypeConfig[ "File" ].AllowedExtensions			= new string[] { "7z", "aiff", "asf", "avi", "bmp", "csv", "doc", "fla", "flv", "gif", "gz", "gzip", "jpeg", "jpg", "mid", "mov", "mp3", "mp4", "mpc", "mpeg", "mpg", "ods", "odt", "pdf", "png", "ppt", "pxd", "qt", "ram", "rar", "rm", "rmi", "rmvb", "rtf", "sdc", "sitd", "swf", "sxc", "sxw", "tar", "tgz", "tif", "tiff", "txt", "vsd", "wav", "wma", "wmv", "xls", "xml", "zip" };
		TypeConfig[ "File" ].DeniedExtensions			= new string[] { };
		TypeConfig[ "File" ].FilesPath					= "%UserFilesPath%file/";
		TypeConfig[ "File" ].FilesAbsolutePath			= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%file/" );
		TypeConfig[ "File" ].QuickUploadPath			= "%UserFilesPath%";
		TypeConfig[ "File" ].QuickUploadAbsolutePath	= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%" );

		TypeConfig[ "Image" ].AllowedExtensions			= new string[] { "bmp", "gif", "jpeg", "jpg", "png" };
		TypeConfig[ "Image" ].DeniedExtensions			= new string[] { };
		TypeConfig[ "Image" ].FilesPath					= "%UserFilesPath%image/";
		TypeConfig[ "Image" ].FilesAbsolutePath			= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%image/" );
		TypeConfig[ "Image" ].QuickUploadPath			= "%UserFilesPath%";
		TypeConfig[ "Image" ].QuickUploadAbsolutePath	= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%" );

		TypeConfig[ "Flash" ].AllowedExtensions			= new string[] { "swf", "flv" };
		TypeConfig[ "Flash" ].DeniedExtensions			= new string[] { };
		TypeConfig[ "Flash" ].FilesPath					= "%UserFilesPath%flash/";
		TypeConfig[ "Flash" ].FilesAbsolutePath			= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%flash/" );
		TypeConfig[ "Flash" ].QuickUploadPath			= "%UserFilesPath%";
		TypeConfig[ "Flash" ].QuickUploadAbsolutePath	= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%" );

		TypeConfig[ "Media" ].AllowedExtensions			= new string[] { "aiff", "asf", "avi", "bmp", "fla", "flv", "gif", "jpeg", "jpg", "mid", "mov", "mp3", "mp4", "mpc", "mpeg", "mpg", "png", "qt", "ram", "rm", "rmi", "rmvb", "swf", "tif", "tiff", "wav", "wma", "wmv" };
		TypeConfig[ "Media" ].DeniedExtensions			= new string[] { };
		TypeConfig[ "Media" ].FilesPath					= "%UserFilesPath%media/";
		TypeConfig[ "Media" ].FilesAbsolutePath			= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%media/" );
		TypeConfig[ "Media" ].QuickUploadPath			= "%UserFilesPath%";
		TypeConfig[ "Media" ].QuickUploadAbsolutePath	= ( UserFilesAbsolutePath == "" ? "" : "%UserFilesAbsolutePath%" );
	}

</script>

----------


## qmars200

با سلام مجدد
دوست عزیز من ساعتها توی اینترنت جستجو کردم ولی راه حلشو پیدا نکردم
فایلی که شما گذاشتین به نظر برای ورژن های قدیمی تره
در ضمن ممنون میشم یک ادیتور با تنظیمات ساده تر هم معرفی کنید حتی اگه قابلیتهای کمتری داشته باشه

----------


## mahmood1000

> با سلام مجدد
> دوست عزیز من ساعتها توی اینترنت جستجو کردم ولی راه حلشو پیدا نکردم
> فایلی که شما گذاشتین به نظر برای ورژن های قدیمی تره
> در ضمن ممنون میشم یک ادیتور با تنظیمات ساده تر هم معرفی کنید حتی اگه قابلیتهای کمتری داشته باشه


دوست عزیز من الان این ورژن جدید رو دانلود کردم و متوجه چیزی شدم.
شما اگر به سایت خود ckeditor برید در قسمت دمو وفتی روی گزینه image کلیک میکنید و از پنجره ضاهر شده browse server میبینید که یه پنجره جدید باز شده که به آدرس 
http://ckeditor.com/apps/ckfinder/2.3/ckfinder.html?Type=Images&CKEditor=editor1&CKEdito  rFuncNum=2&langCode=en
اشاره میکنه. شما اگر در این url به قسمتی که به ckfinder اشاره میکنه دقت کنید میبینید که برای ارسال تصویر ادیتور باید این کامپونت رو داشته باشید. تو انجمن درباره ckfinder بحث شده یه سرچ برنی متوجه مشکلت میشی

----------


## zidanerfan

سلام دوستان میخوام ای ادیتور رو به Dll تبدیل کنم بعد بیارمش تو Toolbar چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## zidanerfan

از دوستان کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## mahmood1000

شما میتونید از ورژن جدید و مخصوص به .net  استفاده کنید که خودش dll هست. همچنین میتونی از fckeditor استفاده کنی

----------


## zidanerfan

تو فرم ویو یه تکسک دارم به نام LongText میخوام از ادیتور استفاده کنم تو فرم ویو ولی وقتی تو لود پیج کد زیر رو مینویسم تکست رو تو کد نویسی نمیاره 


```
            String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + LongText.ClientID + "',{skin : 'kama'});";
            ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
```

لطفاً کمک کنید

----------


## zidanerfan

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù ØªÙ ÙØ±Ù ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù  :ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±:

----------


## zidanerfan

:Ú¯Ø±ÛÙ:  :ÙØªØ¹Ø¬Ø¨:  ÙØ¬Ø¯Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## moona9090

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Û majnun ØªÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø²ÛØ± Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ªÙØ±-ckeditor
ÙÙØ· ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø´ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù  ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ font Ù fontsize Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ Ø±ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ
ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ§ÛÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ· ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬ÙØ±ÙØ
Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ù ÙÙ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø±ÙØ¹Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## iranolom

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù 
> 
> Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙØª Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± ckeditor  Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û Ú¯ÙÙØ§Ú¯ÙÙ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ :
> 
> ÙØ­ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ù+ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¢Ù + Ø´Ø®ØµÛ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± ckeditor 
> 
> Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§  ValidateRequest ØµÙØ­Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø§ false  ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ :
> 
> 
> ...



ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨

ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÙÙ Ú©Ù CkEditor Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ù Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù
Ø¯Ø± Ø¹ÙØ¶ FckEditor Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§Øª Ø±Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ØªØ§Ø¨Ø­Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ø³ØªÛ Ø±Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø±Ù
ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ù Ø³Û Ú©Ø§ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù

----------


## mis_neda

Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ§Ø³Ù php ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø
Ø§Ú¯ÙÙÛØ´Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ ÙØ·ÙØ§
ÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## behrozi.ir

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
> Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ§Ø³Ù php ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø
> Ø§Ú¯ÙÙÛØ´Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ ÙØ·ÙØ§
> ÙÙÙÙÙ


 Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø ÙÙ PHP Ù ÙÙ ÙØ®ØµÙØµ Ø¬ÙÙÙØ§
Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ckeditor Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø´ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§ÙØ§Ø± PHP Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯

----------


## shahram8008

Ø³ÙØ§Ù.Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ø§Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ú©
ÙÙÙ ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ckeditor Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.ÙØªÙ Ø±Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÛÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÙØ¹ ÙØ±Ø§Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØªÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÛÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ckeditor Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù
Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÛÙ.ÙØ±Ø³Û

----------


## farzane_t

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø±ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹. Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø³Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù.
ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ckeditor  Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. ÙÙØªÛ ÙØªÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªØºÛÛØ±Û Ø±ÙØ´ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ save Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¨Û Ø®Ø·Ø§ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛØ´Ù. Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ØªØºÛÛØ±Û Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÙØ ÙØ«ÙØ§ bold Ú©ÙÙ ÛØ§ Ø±ÙÚ¯Ø´ Ø±Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÙØªÙ Ø±Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙÙ error ÙÛØ¯Ù. Ø¹ÙØªØ´ ÚÛÙØ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÛÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙØ

----------


## pr0tector

Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø®ÙØ¨ 
Ø§ÙØ§ ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± ØªÙ ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ¬ ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ ØªÙ ÛÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÙ ÙØ³ØªØ±Ù¾ÛØ¬ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ØÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯.
Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù.

----------


## saeedjafari

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯
ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÛÙÚ© Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù
ÛÚ© fckeditor Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø±ÙÛ ØµÙØ­Ù
ÙÙÙ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§Øª Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù
ÛÚ© ØªÚ©Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø³ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ : Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø±Ø¬ Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø±
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛØ®Ø§ÙÛÙ ÙÙØªÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø²Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø± + ÙØªÙ fckeditor Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ÙÛÙ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù

ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## mashhadpix

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù 
> 
> Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙØª Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± ckeditor  Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û Ú¯ÙÙØ§Ú¯ÙÙ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù Ù Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ :
> 
> ÙØ­ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ù+ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¢Ù + Ø´Ø®ØµÛ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± ckeditor 
> 
> Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§  ValidateRequest ØµÙØ­Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø§ false  ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ :
> 
> 
> ...



Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
ÙÙØªÛ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± page load ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®Ø·Ø§ ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¯:

  protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "', {toolbar:'toolbar_Medium'});";
       ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "<span class="highlight">Editor</span>", StrScript, true);
    } 
21.JPG
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¨ Ø¯Ù

ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ckEditor Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©ÙØ§ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² fckeditor Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÛ ÙØ± ÚÛ Ø³Ø±Ú ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø´ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ. Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ

----------


## Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¨ Ø¯Ù

Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚÙ Ø·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ckeditor Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø

----------


## serojjamali

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¯ÛØªÙØ± Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØªÙØ§Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛÚ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙØ· ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø´ Ø±Ù  ØªÙÛ ckeditor  ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÚÙ Ø±ÙØ´Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØØ


Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù 
ÙØ«Ù Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª

----------

